# مشروعي حول تصنيع البنزين اريد مراجع بس عربي



## محمد الترهوني (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم:55: اريد معلومات حول صناعة البنزين بس بالعربي يعني كيف يتم الحصول علية من ابراج التقطير وكيفية تحسين مواصفاته ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم :19:


----------

